# It seems we have a mouse guest



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well not a guest, hate the bleeders, they must have got in while I had the doors open last week, but they got into Lizs bird food store and made themselves at home under the floor and in the cavity wall.

I've tried traps before at another house, waste of time, would often find them sprung but no contents, so I'd like to go with bait this time, so what's effective?

Also has anyone tried electronic methods while actually having mice evidence.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Had similar issues a few years ago with the bait being taken, a friend suggested small sticky pieces of Mars bar stuck to the bait holder, worked a treat. :-D


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz isn't keen on traps, I was expecting a scream or two when I put the traps down, I think one mouse was using it as a phone holder :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If they've come in to eat bird food then they presumably like it. Try giving them more of the same. Friends used peanut butter in their van and that did the trick too. You can buy humane traps ( or make them ) if you're prepared to take them off and kill them well away from Liz's hearing. 

I remember, when our children were small, going off in the van one Easter and, the first night, nestled in my eldest son' s sleeping bag, a well- chewed down, feather and sleeping bag cover nest with 4 baby mice in it. Called for some fast sleight of hand to get rid of them without letting anyone see them and some fancy sewing to remove the evidence.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

mars bar

works for me

over here in portugal they have a trap with a series of holes for the mouse to get at the food

when they put there head in the hole the trap lets go a round pin pierces the moused head

barry


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

When we lived in the sticks in France and because the house was an old barn/house originally we did have mice but the French supermarkets used to sell a product called "Souriside", this certainly did the trick, they used to eat it and then go outside to find water and as soon as that happened they were no more. Sounds cruel but it worked. By the way mouse in French is Souris. Might have been more humane to obtain a cat.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Not only do they chew anything in sight for a nest they pee & poo everywhere and it stinks,
Only way is with traps Kev, we are hexpert here, use salami or a bit of pork fat thats been singed.
We had them in the house, had the floor up and it was mouse city, under floor heating made them very happy.
Last year we had one in the van, when I opened the door I shouted _There´s a moose loose aboot this hoose _
Took a couple of days to catch the little darling, it had chewed toilet rolls & kitchen towels, but thank goodness didn´t get into the bedding.

Oh, and we have a cat, she was eating a mouse outside at lunchtime


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Use a trap baited with peanut butter as they really like high protein food, MOST importantly place the trap alongside a wall as mice always stick to the edges of rooms etc (to avoid predators apparently)

I always place traps sideways on so that Mr Mouse has to go onto the "plate" from the side and put a "blocker" around it so there is no alternative route, that way the mouse is forced to go onto the trap and when the trap springs it does its job as humanely as possible. 

I had a problem in my garage (house) last year and took advice from the councils pest control officer (listed above) I kept setting the trap until I caught no more (I "dealt" with eleven in total!) Not had any since.

The problem with using poison is if they go off and die in an inaccessible location the smell as they decompose lasts a looooong time (and is VERY unpleasant indeed) 

Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Don´t like poison at all, other animals that eat carrion can also suffer.

Are you not setting the trap fine enough is another point Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I havent tried salame as we never have it but have tried all the others even tried a bit of Curry, well they are Yorkshire mice, tried the placement as mentioned too, they're just clever little buggers, it must be all those experiments they keep doing on them, they're getting an education.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Good point Jan!

Meeeces don't weigh very much so traps need to be set on a "hair trigger" The very best sort are the old fashion wooden "Little Nipper" (and that's from the same council pest control officer) and the ones I have always used (to great effect but ONLY when set to trip with least possible weight) 

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gorra be bloody gentle putting them down though, one got me a couple of weeks ago, still hurts too, mice were rolling about.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ah yes!! been there done that and your right, it REALLY hurts, but it's a VERY steep learning curve isn't it?

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not half, worse than getting the cane.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I my experience the little nipper mouse traps are good and mice cannot resist Rolos (any chocolate really) but Rolos fit on the little board with the spike brilliantly, and they dont need a hair trigger as the mice have to tug them off.

DJM


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Your not setting the trap fine enough, it has to be so fine that if you slightly touch it it springs.

Sorry didn´t see Daves post


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Caught ours in a humane trap when they moved into the garage 

Drove them to the river bank away from habitation and released them

Never had mice in there since 

We get the odd ones in the backgarden but we canlive with that

Quite amusing to watch them at the back of the pond 

I dare say visiting cats deal with them eventually , at any rate they disappear 

Sandra


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We regularly have mice getting into where they aren't wanted and that's despite attempts to block all the holes and entry points. I've tried poison in the past but it seems that as fast as existing mice eat it, new ones then come along thinking it's a free meal.

Without doubt for me it's traps baited with peanut butter with the trap being laid against a skirting board or equivalent. The traps that I've found particularly good are called the Big Cheese!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cheese-Bai...F8&qid=1494181063&sr=8-6&keywords=MOUSE+TRAPS


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If you scatter moth balls about they won't come near, also mint they don't like that either


Jac


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

LadyJ said:


> If you scatter moth balls about they won't come near, also mint they don't like that either
> 
> Jac


Don't moth balls smell awfully though? Perhaps mint would be better. I assume it's garden mint and not mint imperials :laugh:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

JanHank said:


> . I assume it's garden mint and not mint imperials :laugh:


They're supposed to like chocolate so why not an After Eight mint ?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Grizzly said:


> They're supposed to like chocolate so why not an After Eight mint ?


Because the mint is supposed to keep them away silly, if you want to catch it then a rollo or mars bar :smile2::grin2:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

JanHank said:


> Because the mint is supposed to keep them away silly, if you want to catch it then a rollo or mars bar :smile2::grin2:


There you go. I knew I shouldn't attempt to read, drink a cup of coffee and think all at the same time. I' m getting too old for this multi-tasking lark.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I set three traps last night, one had no action, another was licked clean and moved slightly, the third, is nowhere to be seen, although not got down to look under stuff yet.

Ordered this https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/?iid=28238...2&device=c&campaignid=807470815&crdt=0&chn=ps


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

A few years ago I had problems with them in my garage eating the bird seed, I don't like killing anything so bought humane traps.
The day after I set it I found a mouse inside, took it up the garden and into the field behind and released it.
Walking back down the garden I turned round and the bloody mouse was following me, it stopped, I carried on walking and it carried on walking so just went into the house and left it to it.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Use a trap baited with peanut butter as they really like high protein food, MOST importantly place the trap alongside a wall as mice always stick to the edges of rooms etc (to avoid predators apparently)
> 
> I always place traps sideways on so that Mr Mouse has to go onto the "plate" from the side and put a "blocker" around it so there is no alternative route, that way the mouse is forced to go onto the trap and when the trap springs it does its job as humanely as possible.
> 
> ...


Agree with what Andy says above. I've caught 6 in a week an half in my garage this way. Bought traps for £1.85 from the local hardware shop and put a little bit of cheese on.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We had mice in the van earlier this year, bouhgt really cheap flimsy looking traps, a bit awkward to set and not catch yourself, (reminded me of Arkwrights till ) baited with a bit of snicker bar. the nest we found was unused we caught 5 mice one which obviously needed the nest. Have put a battery operated sonic device near where we think they were coming in. no signs since.
Took a while to disinfect and clean all surfaces. so glad I had checked the van a couple of days prior to finding the evidence.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We had a mouse in the van. Rob managed to catch it in a bucket as it had got itself trapped in the folds of the shower curtain (it had got in through the heating vent). We still have little holes in the curtain where it had tried to nibble its way out.

Lesley


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well tonight we saw a tiny one in the garden

Possibally a field mouse

Whatever it's safe 

Out there

Sandra


----------

